# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Càn mua cặp ray

## elenercom

Mình càn mua một cặp ray 20 loại 4 đường bi, 4 block, hành trình 400. Cụ nào có dư thì để lại cho mình nhé. Tks Long 0975536370.

----------


## hung1706

ray THK 25 dài tầm 600 mấy dc ko anh ?

----------

elenercom

----------


## emptyhb

> Mình càn mua một cặp ray 20 loại 4 đường bi, 4 block, hành trình 400. Cụ nào có dư thì để lại cho mình nhé. Tks Long 0975536370.


ray con lăn hành dài 700 được không anh Long? giá 1.5tr

----------

elenercom

----------


## elenercom

> ray con lăn hành dài 700 được không anh Long? giá 1.5tr


Dài quá Tuấn ơi. Tks

----------


## phuongmd

> Mình càn mua một cặp ray 20 loại 4 đường bi, 4 block, hành trình 400. Cụ nào có dư thì để lại cho mình nhé. Tks Long 0975536370.


qua em mà hốt, hàng siêu đẹp

----------


## elenercom

> qua em mà hốt, hàng siêu đẹp


Tks. Mua được rồi Phương.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

> Mình càn mua một cặp ray 20 loại 4 đường bi, 4 block, hành trình 400. Cụ nào có dư thì để lại cho mình nhé. Tks Long 0975536370.


Bác ở sg ghé chỗ em ạ

----------

